
Legion of lobotomized unices - zdw
https://czep.net/17/legion-of-lobotomized-unices.html
======
holstvoogd
I only caught the tail end of this era, but kinda miss it too. We had a
network on campus where servers had names, you'd know where to go for movies,
porn, music etc.. We also ran an uptime 'contest' of sorts, I remember the top
position was in 1530~ days at some point.

However, with the complexity of modern runtime environments; the ridiculous
availability requirements & and crappiness of lots of software, it simply is
not sustainable to not automate. I mean, it's all fun and games, but once you
are running 500 servers in 3 DC's with a 3 man team, there simply isn't time
to fix things most of the time. On the other hand, we did not need docker etc
to keep that all running nicely.

That being said, I am not sure containers are truly an improvement.

